# JBJ Pico Tank



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

*Hello everyone.
Does anybody know where to purchase filter material for the JBJ 3 gal
Pico tank filter in the DFW area? 
Thanks,
Cindy ****en*


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

might try Mikael and Betty's shop Usa aquarium in Plano. they still the little nano,and pico tanks... and have good prices.
I think the number is 469-467-1831.


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

*Thanks Joey, I might try to get by there this week.
That's the place in the Garden Ridge shopping center?
*


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Vivarium Concepts said:


> *Thanks Joey, I might try to get by there this week.
> That's the place in the Garden Ridge shopping center?
> *


HI Vicky, yes it is the one in the Garden Ridge shopping center aka old Plano square mall.
north east corner of spring creek and ave K. how have you been? do you still have your frog shop?
you might remember but it's been along time since you have seen me. I bought a few power heads from you I was the (at the time) little brown hair boy with my mom. now I'm a lot older and a lot taller.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Cindy,

The white and blue bi-modal air filter material works really well in those small filters and is a lot more economical. Truth be told, you probably don't even need filter media for your little tank with just plants and shrimp in there. 


Cheers,
Phil


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

*Hi Phil!
I was looking at getting one of those blue/white filter pads and 
cutting it to fit, but I was wondering about the charcoal pillow. 
The water in the tank is a little cloudy even with partial water changes.
I think I might have too many shrimp in there. *


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

HI cindy do you need some carbon, I have a small samwich size bag I can give you just don't know when i will be headed towards wylie.


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

*Thanks Joey, I have some charcoal, just need to find a small enough nylon bag, or maybe 
some old pantyhose?*


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Vivarium Concepts said:


> *Thanks Joey, I have some charcoal, just need to find a small enough nylon bag, or maybe
> some old pantyhose?*


pantyhose, go to a shoe store and act like you are trying on some shoes .. free pantyhose just don't put them over your face in the store


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

To help pull out the cloudiness, try using the product Clearity made by Seachem. That will bond the particles in the water together so the filter will pick them up.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

digital_gods said:


> To help pull out the cloudiness, try using the product Clearity made by Seachem. That will bond the particles in the water together so the filter will pick them up.


x2. Robert told me about clearity, and it's worth the money. you can a head start pack, which 3.4 oz of prime,clearity,and stability for 14.99 at petsmart, some petsmart have it on sale for 10.99.


----------

